# New 2008 Tahoe LTZ "White Diamond"



## whatahottie (Nov 17, 2006)

I just bought this a couple weeks ago!! Looks good sitting next to the bimmer
hehehe....Salt and Pepper


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That looks real nice man. :thumbup:

Gotta get the front license plate cover for that thing though.


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

Big and safe.


----------



## adjmcloon (Aug 26, 2006)

I had an '07 Tahoe and loved it. GM really kicked it up on the interior quality, and the fit and finish wasn't bad at all. It rode really nice as well.


----------



## pbm317 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Tahoe!! I'm just waiting for them to put the Denali/Escalade engine/transmission combo into the Tahoe. They're supposed to at some point this year I believe.


----------



## Finamir (Apr 29, 2006)

Congrats- nice contrast with the bimmer.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love it... all except for the wood trim but to each his own!


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

Still love the Tahoe for some reason, looks great in white as well. I just wish they would make the steering wheel and controls more "upscale" looking, but I guess that's what the Escalade and Denali bring to the equation. Either way great looking ride!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

whatahottie said:


>


They make a nice couple!


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

whatahottie said:


>


...............Or maybe a nice 3-some


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Needs more TV's.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

teh_jev said:


> Needs more TV's.


Exactly

Kato3000 has the right idea. :thumbup:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

When you say "White Diamond" are you referring to the color? If so, I thought that was a Cadillac only paint.


----------



## AirWreck (Oct 11, 2007)

The wife wants one of these, and I like 'em a lot, too, but I'm concerned about having two gas guzzlers instead of just one. 

What kind of mileage are you getting?

We've been thinking about waiting for a used hybrid Tahoe. They only just came out, though.


----------

